
Typing 共匪 (communist bandit) in YouTube comments will automatically be deleted - sfj
https://twitter.com/jenniferatntd/status/1260557177711968257
======
retox
There are people that say that it's not censorship if it's a private company
doing the redaction, but if big tech does it on behalf of the government is it
censorship or not?

~~~
stx
It might not be censorship (in the classic government sense) but its still
very sad to see US based companies and organizations bow down to China.
Granted I am aware China is not the only communist country.

Another example of companies bowing down to China:
[https://www.reuters.com/article/china-basketball-nba-
espn/es...](https://www.reuters.com/article/china-basketball-nba-espn/espn-
criticised-over-china-nba-coverage-for-using-nine-dash-line-map-idUSL3N26U2HE)

~~~
donpott
Plus a Github repository of companies that kowtow to China's interests from a
previous discussion here on HN:

[https://github.com/caffeine-
overload/bandinchina](https://github.com/caffeine-overload/bandinchina)

------
mc32
I hope this is just an automated mistake and they correct this and not filter
against it.

If they don’t I feel they went down that slippery slope of beyond PC
correctness and into prescriptive discourse. Truly lamentable given the nature
of the medium. How are people supposed to have a “conversation” at all if
something as innocuous as this gets flagged....

~~~
101404
Simple, talk only about things the CCP approves.

It's about time the West left China and focused on India. The Chinese society
needs a generation or two to catch up politically, after three decades of
insane economic and social changes.

------
hawkice
I think we all want this to be a technical glitch, but I think that's not the
case. This policy was made to appease an authoritarian government, and
extending beyond their borders by design.

~~~
retox
It was happening maybe 6 months ago if you used the words 'israel' and
'nuclear' in the same comment.

------
dogma1138
Seems like this has been “fixed” now, I’ve tried it on Binging with Babish and
the comments is still up after 5min.

------
guevara
I know it's kind of a meme and hyperbolic to talk about the "commies at
Google" but these circumstances are quite interesting.

------
RedComet
No surprise.

------
wcoenen
Context: it's a slur that was used during the Chinese civil war by the
Nationalists to refer to the Communists, still used by Taiwanese.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Communist_bandit](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Communist_bandit)

IMHO it makes sense that youtube removes comments that are just a slur and
nothing else. Those wouldn't be tolerated on hackernews either.

~~~
sfj
> IMHO it makes sense that youtube removes comments that are just a slur and
> nothing else.

The comment only needs to contain it, not solely consist of the phrase. I
tried, “welcome mr. joe rogan to the land of 共匪” on a Joe Rogan podcast, and
it was deleted in within 20 seconds.

~~~
wcoenen
That's interesting. I was basing my comment of the demonstration in the tweet
which used just the slur and nothing else, so I didn't know.

